# DolbySoroundSystem für PC und TV



## bimbos_world (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich denke mal die Frage ist jetzt hier fehl am Platz aber diese Kategorie ist die, die meinem Anliegen am nächsten kommt. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen.

Ich möchte folgendes umsetzten:
Ein DolbySoroundSystem, welches ich an meinen PC und an meinen Fernsehr anschließen und über einen Verstärker zwischen PC und TV wechseln kann.
Ein SoroundSystem habe ich schon, kann dieses aber nicht an meinen DVD-Player anschließen, da er keinen 5.1 Ausgang hat.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller bzw. ein Model was meine Vorstellungen umsetzen kann?
Vielleicht kennt auch jemand einen Receiver, den ich an meinen PC, DVD-Player und DolbySoroundSystem anschließen kann!?
Ich nehme auch gern komplett andere Vorstellung/Lösungen entgegen, wie ich das umsetzen kann.

Ich bin für jeden Lösungsvorschlag dankbar.


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2006)

1. Surround !
2. Was für ein Boxensystem hast Du denn ? Woher nehmen die Boxen ihre Verstärkung ?
Aus dem Subwoofer ? Ich kenne nur eine Firma, der ich Qualität zuspreche, die solche Systeme baut, das ist Teufel. Und auch da muß ich sagen, dass die kleinen Systeme für den Rechner bzw. einen Sitzplatz reichen, Nicht aber für ein Wohnzimmer.

Also:
Preiswert einen DolbyDigital-Receiver abgreifen, zB Pioneer VSX 510 / 511 / 512.
An dem sind 3 digitale Eingänge, denn nur Dieser nutzt DolbyDigital von Rechner und
DVD richtig aus. Für den Fall der Fälle hat dieser Receiver auch noch einen 5.1-Analog
Eingang. Jetzt noch überlegen, wieviel Einem der Sound im Wohnzimmer wert ist und
5 Lautsprecher + Subwoofer gekauft. Logischerweise auch noch eine Soundkarte mit
digitalem Ausgang gekauft ( vielleicht hast Du ja schon so eine )

Das klingt auf jeden Fall nicht nach PC-Dose ! ne Fernbedienung zum Umschalten ist
auch noch dabei.

mfg chmee


----------

